# Improving exhaust sound



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

I'd like to give a bit of edge to the music coming from 4 tailpipes of the TTs 
My intention would be to get a deeper sound, maybe with some gargle, but no volume increase, no strange resonance, all papers in place to avoid TuV arguments.
Obviously there are pre-certified, full cat-back sets, but they tend to go for 2k€+ ...therefore, if possible, I'd like to explore other options.
Now - did anyone do such mod? If so - was the result satisfactory? 
Last stupid bit - why the heck do I have so many (3) cans before the actual end piece?


----------



## snips86x (Apr 13, 2017)

Following with interest...I'm currently looking around at prices to get my rear box removed but looking at the amount of work required, it might be quicker (and cheaper) to remove the central one.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I think smallest can (first one from the engine) is catalytic converter...next two are resonators, just remove them. If you are ok with cat-less you can just replace whole downpipe (much cheaper than full catback and easily revertible), but you will get check engine light. Exhaust sound will be much more agressive, you will like it, but it will be louder. No droning or strange resonances. My personal opinion is that full cat-back is waste of money, catless non-resonated downpipe is load and agressive enough.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Cat is not visible on this picture, as it sits just after turbo. Simple removal of resonators and/or cat is out of question as I need the car to remain "street legal". For other MQB vehicles situation seemed easier as there is usually 1 can between cat and the end piece, while here we have more. Just found the picture:
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/4wAAAOSw ... -l1600.jpg
Cat is the fat piece at the input, then what comes next is I guess the just an elastic joint, but what are the 3rd and 4th piece for (equivalents of 1st and 2nd of 3 as seen on my pic) ? The last, biggest can from my pic is not shown here, and I believe is the actual for-damper.
I found this:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Remus-Edelstahl ... SwrCZbBpAg
but seems to me that it can be fitted only with Remus end piece, not OEM.

Does anyone have a repair/service manual page that would describe all the mess on this pipe?


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Ahh yeah, you are right, this is elastic joint. Already forgot how my downpipe looked liked.

I think for car to remain street legal you only need to keep cat. Take a look at any 3rd party downpipe on the market - most of them do not have this last two cans that you are talking about:
https://www.supersprint.com/ww-en/audi- ... si.aspx#!/

I think on my TT I had only 1 can (bigger flat one), looked exactly like this one:









You can start by removing this bigger can (but I am almost sure that it safe to remove both) and see how it will affect your sound and after that decide if you need more.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

hehehe - the pipe you showed is definitely not legal for street use, but must give a lot of good vibe 
The best option I found so far is Remus, complete set -1.4k€. Still too expensive, but better than other options I've seen.
I asked them if I can use just the front piece without the end can and, of course, they said no. Without further comments so I'm not sure if it's about mechanical compatibility or approval,...but no go at least officially.
This cat-back is not really cat back as it fits exactly at the pipe you have on below pic - means there is 1 or even 2 (see my earlier link) cans before. Why the hell so many boxes on a single pipe!? Cat, elastic joint, 3 smaller cans and the big end-piece?


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

WL80 said:


> hehehe - the pipe you showed is definitely not legal for street use, but must give a lot of good vibe
> The best option I found so far is Remus, complete set -1.4k€. Still too expensive, but better than other options I've seen.
> I asked them if I can use just the front piece without the end can and, of course, they said no. Without further comments so I'm not sure if it's about mechanical compatibility or approval,...but no go at least officially.
> This cat-back is not really cat back as it fits exactly at the pipe you have on below pic - means there is 1 or even 2 (see my earlier link) cans before. Why the hell so many boxes on a single pipe!? Cat, elastic joint, 3 smaller cans and the big end-piece?


Hah yes, custom pipe on my photo is not legal, I just posted this photo because it showed OEM pipe exactly the same that I had, without middle can (1 Cat, 1 joint and 1 can). You can ignore aftermarket pipe on my photo :lol: Just remove this cans!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Had my silencers cut out and replaced with straight pipe.
Sounds like it should do now and costs peanuts.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

placeborick said:


> Had my silencers cut out and replaced with straight pipe.
> Sounds like it should do now and costs peanuts.


Nice thing! Do you get droning / resonances from it?
One slight issue is that I'm fairly sure that in Germany they'd not let me pass the TuV with bare pipe like that.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Legal here as long as the cat is left on.

If you let it drop feom high revs in low gear it sounds great, lots of pops and gurgling


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

placeborick said:


> Legal here as long as the cat is left on.
> 
> If you let it drop feom high revs in low gear it sounds great, lots of pops and gurgling


Ahhh damn - exactly the fart machine I'd like to have lol.
My problem is that in Germany things are a bit more strict. I'd rather not have my car towed by Police and then pay 3x the "proper exhaust" fee 
Maybe I should move to UK :wink:


----------



## Djianb (Jun 23, 2018)

placeborick said:


> Had my silencers cut out and replaced with straight pipe.
> Sounds like it should do now and costs peanuts.


Have you got any videos by any chance of how it sounds? Thinking about getting this done at same time of remap and dsg remap


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

WL80 said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Legal here as long as the cat is left on.
> ...


What I don't understand is why full exhaust set (which have straigh pipe) is allowed, but doing same by yourself is not allowed? :?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Full exhaust set is 2-stage with pre-damper, just like usual OEM configuration (2 pieces on the right side of the pic I made above). You replaced the 1st stage (resonator) with straight pipe. I was hoping I can simply replace the OEM resonator with 3rd party, but I got a big "no" answer. Not sure if it's because having half of the set makes the certification that covers the entire thing, invalid...or just a fitting/mechanical concerns. Either way - I need 2 pieces to stay legal.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

There is an inexpensive option available even on ebay:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Remus-Edelstahl ... %2C+310+PS
but as mentioned earlier "ohne Gutachten (nicht im Bereich der StVZO zugelassen)" means no street use :?


----------

